# Cloudy eyed Clown Loaches



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Noticed yesterday that my Clown Loaches are developing milky/cloudy eyes. My water parameters are normal and as follows:

PH 7.0
NO2 0 PPM
NO3 0 PPM
Ammonia 0 PPM
GH 3 - 4
KH 1 - 2
Temp is warm at 82 - 84°F

I've done my normal weekly water change as well as a additional 50% change today. I also added a dose of Melafix today too. Does anyone have any idea why their eyes are cloudy? Any experiences/suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Well it's been a rough couple of days with quite a few fish losses. I've so far lost 5 Clown loaches as well as 4 Plecos.  I've been doing daily water changes/treatments with little to no positive results. My remaining loaches are all not eating and looking very unhealthy. They are showing a variety of symptoms now besides the cloudy eyes. Some seem bloated and lethargic and some are showing clamped fins and white infected looking patches. I am really stumped as to what is wrong. Really hoping the last half dozen loaches can pull through but am not very hopeful. What's really weird is that my other fish are not showing any of the same symptoms and as far as I can seem are completely normal.


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your losses, from what I remember, melafix is not recommended for scaleless fish, ie. loaches.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

hlee72ca said:


> Sorry to hear about your losses, from what I remember, melafix is not recommended for scaleless fish, ie. loaches.


After the last two water changes I only added salt and water conditioner. I was thinking the same thing in regards to the Melafix and decided to stop using it as it didn't seem to be helping.


----------

